# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Atlantis në Shqipëri

## SyntheticZero

Egziston nje teori e cila pershkruan Shqipetaret si pasardhesit e Atlantit, kontinentit te humbur. Gjeta kete artikull ne nje website mjaft interesante qe permbante disa informacione te vlefshme mbi shqiptaret dhe historine tone si popull. Me mahniti si tepermi artikulli i meposhtem!


There is a theory of Albanians as descendants of Atlant, the lost continent. One of the oldest Illyrian tribes though was called Taulant (thau land) = dry land and in Asia there was another Illyrian settlement which now is called Thailand. There are three places called Albany 1. A city near London [Albany; it was said that there the first Christian roman soldier was killed] 2. Central Albania [actually Albanoi = Alb banoi - there lived Alb or the Alp mountainous people, people that lived in the (h)ill there is no coincidence that the greatest Albanian colony in Asia near China and Turkmenistan is located in very high ground along the longest river called Il 3. A country in Caucasus region near Caspian Sea. Why did Alexander the Great rush to India? Africa was certainly richer in gold and specially in diamonds and it would be much easier to conquer the black nation rather than the populated and well fortified India. Why should he go through so many perils, pass difficult paths through treacherous mountains when he had the great fleet in the Mediterranean when a shortcut to the south would have provided him with the greatest treasures in the world? The explanation is that he followed the path of previous Aryans. If there wasn't any previous expedition towards India he would have never dared to go to a dangerous land. Outnumbered several fold by the indigenous population he marched as if he was sightseeing rather than conquering India. Even by modern means of communication it would have been difficult to travel nowadays so fast through three continents. The truth is that he stopped over in those places where there were old Aryan settlements. The same as today we use gas stations in USA & Europe to tank our car with petrol on a trip to the country side. His losses were so minimal because most of those who died, expired under the harsh weather conditions. Alexander too would die from a contagious disease. Illyrian phalanges seemed more like boy scouts than warriors in India. The argument that India didn't know the horse and iron that he brought is nonsense. From recent archaeological data it comes out that India traded gold for iron and other heavy metals with Phoenicians who travelled to African shores before 10,000 years ago, almost 9,500 years before Alexander invaded India. We must remember there is no other language in the world that uses -ar as a suffix at the end of the word regularly as Albanian does for creating a noun from another noun. In other languages you create a noun from an adjective or a verb. There is no other language that uses ar for creating the most important word of all. GOLD. Aryans were called like this because of their fair golden hair. Their skin also sparked like the precious metal. In Albanian language there is another basic word ar which means ploughed land. It is also used by Albanians that founded Troy in Asia Minor. There it used to call Ares. In Europe Albanians used it to call the god of heaven Ouranos which is the distorted Greek word for Aryanus. From this word comes the word ari that Illyrians as good observers of the sky (for that matter they were called Illyrians) used to name the constellation of seven stars near which glitters the North Pole. is In Arabic Aryan is pronounced with a strong rr. Why? Because it is not an Arabic word. How could Aryans be Iranian tribes as historians insist when they were called the white invaders of India? The white man is the heir of the Alpine hominoid found in Neanderthal [ne ander dal = ridiculously enough this German name can be translated I come from the dream in Albanian language]. Most of historians were of Greek origin. For them history starts 3000 years ago when they can trace the first sings of Greek civilisation. They forget that humans were not created in one single day. It was a long process of evolution. It took millions of years for the white man to have the same aspect as it is today. It is very strange that Albanian name is preserved in very cold and high grounds. One might suspect that if the Albanians or Aryans are the direct descendants of the ruined continent, they must be afraid of the low lands. Albanian never retreated to the mountains from the countless enemies. The truth is the greatest resistance has been organised in Epirus against Rome. Epirus is not a mountainous area. The greatest spread of Dalmatians took place along the shores of Adriatic. Etruscans too settled in the most fertile land of Italy. It seems that primitive Albanians were found of the mountains in the beginning of their settlements in Illyrian peaks. In Montenegro and Crete there are the only Illyrian look-alike race with curly blond hair and rose coloured face. Although they spread also in warm countries. This is the reason that in Africa there was a nation called Elyria. My guess is that this group of ancient Albanians created the half white race of Arabs. But the bulk of white people moved towards highest peaks of Euro-Asia. The greatest puzzle of all is the history of Denmark. This country was called Jutland. I found this place quite accidentally as I was looking for other places in Europe that had similar toponymy as that one used in Albanian saga Epos I Kreshnikeve. I found out that in India the word Krishna was the name of a god. In Albania Kreshte comes from the composite krye eshte which means the head of the tribe or the peak of a mountain. While we in the bible call Christos Krisht, in Albania heroes are called Kreshnike. Well there are two words in the bible with Aryan origin that nobody until now has ever explained. They are called Urimm and Thummim. They were two stones that Moses inserted in his ephod. They were used like dice on the ground to talk with the El god. (Yll = El in Arabia and Africa) these two stones are the greatest mystery of the bible. No other language has helped the researchers of the Bible to solve it. Why? Because no serious historian has ever studied Albanian language which is the only language in the world to have a separate group of clauses called Deshirore or Mallkimore. It is similar to the imperative because it is used at the beginning only in the second person. Nowadays you can also use for literal effects in the first, second and third person singular and plural. Well urim is Deshirore and it comes from the word Ouranus. Only in Albanian language you address somebody with O wich is called thirror. To this day the priest is called urate. The blessing that he pronounces and also any kind of blessing, evenb that spelled by your father is called urate. The second word is Thummim which means Mallkim - curse. So coming back to the story of Albanian heroes that were called Christos or kreshnike, I found that many geographic names used in the epos were also places in Scandinavian countries. In Finnland there was the region of Lapp when we know that all south Albanians are called Lap (lab). Llap=tongue & talk too much. I was shocked when I found around 300 basic Albanian words in Finnish vocabulary. Lap in Finnish is derogative and insulting word. Probably the new comers from Asia despised the primitive old Albanian race. The greatest surprise was Denmark which was once called Ylland (Yl + land) = yll - star & land (lende-material, specially wooden matter) and also name of the tribe Tau-land. No wonder that Alexander the Great used the same Viking helmet with the horns of a bull. Well, in the south of Ylland lived the tribes of Angles or Engjells who invaded England. That is why the infinitive of English is so close with the clauses that Albanian language considers lidhore. That is the reason that the verb to be changed into are in Plural. The very word engjel - angel reminds us that the ancient people believed that eagles were the company of gods. Zeus, an Illyrian god had an eagle as his guard. Very often Zeus was transformed into an eagle. In the bible the ark of Moses was surrounded by the flying creatures. Amphisbena the strange creature found in BESTIARY THE SECOND FAMOUS BOOK AFTER THE BIBLE (in Greek Amphi means double) was an eagle with the body of a snake and if we look carefully the Albanian eagle has the tongue of a snake and the old symbol had a very prolonged body). It was born In Helio-polis in Egypt where the sun god El or Yl in Illyrian was worshipped. 

Ref: http://albhistory.netfirms.com/atlantis1.html

----------


## shigjeta

Shume interesante!  Edhe sikur te gjitha shpjegimet me lart te mos jene plotshisht te verteta perseri te nxisin kuriozitetin dhe fantazin per preardhjen e shqiptarve   

SyntheticZero flm qe e ke sjell ne forum

----------


## KinG_MousE

Sikur ta kishe perkthyer ne shqip do ishte akoma me interesante (mos shiko mua se une di anglisht) L0L

----------


## Raskolnikov

Artikulli ishte per atlantiden, u fut nga "land e thame" vazhdoi nga bibla (pa harru taylanden) preku nga india, danimarka, taxhikistani, anglia dhe doli nga egjipti. Shume te rrezikshem paskemi qene.
P.S. Une u futa se mos kishte informacion mbi Antlantiden sepse eshte nj teme qe me ka intriguar gjithmone. Nese ka te interesuar te tjere une kam ca burime qe do me gjithe qejf do i shkembeja me to. Por burime serioze jo buffonate si kjo siper...

----------


## ALBA

Asnjë legjendë tjetër nga kohët më të zymta të parahistorisë nuk i ka ngacmuar kaq shumë shkencëtarët dhe fantazuesit sa shkrimet e filozofit grek Platon mbi përrallorin Atlantis, që njihet ndryshe edhe si Atlantida. Që nga ajo kohë janë botuar nga autorë të ndryshëm mbi 30 000 hamendësime mbi bazueshmërinë e këtyre shkrimeve të lashta. 

Platoni hartoi në vitin 350 p.e.s. dy shkrime filozofike: dialogun e Timaios dhe të Kritias. 

Në të dyja këto vepra ai përmend një qytetërim enigmatik të quajtur Atlantis i cili në atë pikë kohe tregohej të kishte qenë zhytur në mjegullën e historisë dhe nën vërshimin e dallgëve të detit që prej 9 000 vjetësh. 

Sipas Platonit dhe mitologjisë greke, një ditë perënditë ndanë Botën në mes tyre. Poseidonit i ra një grup ishujsh shumë më përtej Shtyllave të Herkulit ( kështu thirrej në lashtësi ngushtica e Gjibraltarit ), pra jashtë botës helenistike. Djali i tij më i madh Atlas'i sundonte si mbret. Nëntë djemtë e tjerë qeverisnin në nëntë rrethe dhe disa ishuj të caktuara që në fillim. Mbretëria kishte një shtrirje që ishte më e madhe se shtrirja e Libisë dhe Azisë së bashku. Me kalimin e kohës u ngrit një shtet që nga ana kulturore dhe ushtarake nuk kishte shoq, Atlantis'i. 




Pallati me kupolë të artë i mbretit (rindërtim sipas përshkrimit të Platonit)

Mbreti banonte në një Pallat luksoz të stolisur në argjend dhe ar, i cili ishte i rrethuar nga sistem bashkëqendror sipërfaqesh toke dhe uji. Një kanal - rreth 10 kilometra i gjatë, 30 metra i thellë dhe 90 metra i gjërë - lidhte këtë kryeqendër me detin e hapur. Hendeqe uji të mbuluar me çati, në të cilat mund të lundronin triremat (anije trekatëshe të shtyra me rrema), çanin përmes sipërfaqes tokësore në brendësi të qytetit. 

Në një liman të vendosur artificialisht ankorohej një flotë prej 1200 anijesh luftarake. Në tokë kishte në gatishmëri armë prej bronzi dhe karroca luftarake. 




Plani i rindërtuar i kryeqendrës (figura atlantia.de)

Në qendër të Atlantis'it qëndronte një tempull madhështor i Poseidonit. Përqark tij ishin renditur lagjet e veçanta në formë rrethi, të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën përmes urash, secila prej të cilave ishte e mbrojtur prej kullash dhe portash. Pjesa më e madhe e shtëpive ishte e ndërtuar prej guri natyror, në gjendjen që hasej në ishull. Një mur i jashtëm rrethonte tërë qytetin. Përbrenda fortifikatës së qytetit kishte edhe dy mure të tjerë rrethues që mbronin qendrën e qytetit. 

Atlantët duhet të kishin arritur një nivel të lartë zejtarie dhe teknike sidomos përsa i përket përftimit dhe përpunimit të metaleve. Me sa duket kjo popullatë ishullore kishte në zotërim rezerva të mëdha trupash xeherori ose sillte një numër tepër të madh të tij prej vendesh të tjera. 

Muri i jashtëm i qytetit ishte i veshur i tëri në bakër ndërsa i dyti mbuluar në kallaj. Muri i tretë dëshmonte të kishte një kore prej oreikalkosi, një lloj metali i panjohur sot për sot, i cili rrezatonte si zjarr bubulak. Ky metal çmohej si i dyti për nga vlera, pas arit, dhe mundej të nxirrej në shumë anë të ishullit. 

Pasardhësit e Atlasit sunduan për një periudhë të gjatë kohe, në mënyrë të përmbajtur dhe me ndershmëri. Por brez pas brezi u larguan gjithnjë e më tepër nga modeli i tyre i përkryer hyjnor, lakmonin gjithnjë e më tepër pas pasurisë dhe pushtetit. Platoni flet gjithashtu mbi një luftë që kishte ndodhur një herë e një kohë midis Athinës dhe Atlantis'it. Kështu Zeusi vendosi një ditë t'i gatiste fundin kësaj shthurjeje dhe t'i dënonte atlantët. 

Mu këtu ndërpritet rrëfimi i Platonit në Dialogun e Kritias. Por ama fati i ishullit del qartë nga shënimet në Dialogun e Timaios: Në vetëm një ditë dhe një natë u fundos Atlantis'i prej tërmetesh dhe vërshimesh të detit. 

Tragë të ndërthurura. 




Filozofi Platon (427-347 p.e.s.)

Tërë sa më sipër ia kishte treguar Platonit xhaxhai i tij Kritias i cili nga ana e tij kishte thënë se historinë e Atlantis'it e kishte mësuar kur kishte qenë 9 vjeç nga gjyshi i tij 90-vjeçar. Ky i fundit e kishte marrë vesh këtë histori nga i ati i tij, Dropides, që kishte qenë shok i ligjvënësit athinas Solon ( 640-559 p.e.s.). Solon'i e kishte marrë vesh këtë histori gjatë një udhëtimi për në Sais, kryeqyteti i atëhershëm i Egjiptit të Poshtëm. Biles ai kishte shkruar edhe një kopje të tij atje. Prifti dhe njëkohësisht shkresëtari i tempullit Soncis ia kishte mundësuar këtij përkthimin. 

Që prej kohës së Aristoteles ( 384 - 322 p.e.s. ) mendimet mbi nëse tregimi mbi Atlantis të çon vërtetë tek ndodhi që kanë gjetur vend apo jo, janë ndarë thellë nga njëri-tjetri. Aristoteles e mban tregimin e Platonit për një trillim, si mënyrë për të sqaruar përfytyrimin e këtij mbi shtetin e përkryer. Por pjesa më e madhe e shkrimtarëve të lashtësisë nuk janë të këtij mendimi. 

Të paktën burimin egjiptian duket ta konfirmojë filozofi Proklos ( 4 e.s. ). Ai mëtonte se filozofi Krantor nga Soloi kishte pasur mundësinë që 100 vjet pas vdekjes së Platonit të shihte me sytë e tij në Sais të njëjtin reportazh, që dikur ia kishin vënë në dispozicion edhe Solon'it. Vetë Platoni e ka theksuar disa herë që përshkrimi i tij mbi Atlantis është i vërtetë. 

Ndonëse ky rrëfim ishte tepër magjepsës, interesimi i bashkëkohësve të Platonit mbi këtë perandori ogurzezë mbetet i paktë. Njohuria mbi Atlantis'in humbi dalëngadalë në harresë. Vetëm zbulimi i Botës së Re zgjoi kujtimin mbi qytetërimin e shuar. Prania e indianëve e vuri kishën e periudhës së Rilindjes përballë një vështirësie në shpjegim; Nga kishin dalur banorët e Amerikës ? Ata nuk përmenden në Bibël. 




Për të gjitha këto vende është pandehur se aty ndodhej Atlantis. 

Njerëzit e letrave bëjnë gara me njëri-tjetrin duke dalur me teori gjithnjë e më të pashoqe. Ata i pandehin indianët të jenë njëri prej dhjetë fiseve të humbura të Izraelit. Ata spekulojnë mbi lundrime trojanësh apo fenikasish. Megjithatë shumë vetë besojnë që indianët e Amerikës janë pasardhës të popullit të zhdukur të atlantëve. 

Që nga ajo kohë e deri më sot Atlantis është në gojën e të gjithëve. Asnjë gojëdhanë tjetër nuk duket të na shfaqet në mënyrë të përsëritur në kaq shumë variacione në libra faktesh, romane apo tregimesh të vizatuara, në këngë apo filma të Hollywood'it (Hollivudit). 

Po kështu, publikuesi me origjinë shqiptare James Pandeli, i cili ka studiuar historinë e popullit ilir, më tregon përgjatë një letërkëmbimi, se si ai sheh tek fjalët Atlas dhe Atlantis fjalën shqipe atë (baba). 


Përgatiti : Alvin Ekmekçiu 
Burimet: Discovery, ZDF, Welt der Wunder, Atlantia.de

----------


## BvizioN

Pershendetje

Do doja mednimin tuaj rreth ketij shkrimi ketu http://atlantisinalbania.blogspot.com/

Nuk kam kohe per momentin qe ta perkthej dhe ta hedh ne poste.

Duket interesante...po nese dukush tjeter ka hapur teme te tille me pare atehere moderatoret mund ta fshijne kete teme.

Faleminderit

----------


## arvanitasi

> Pershendetje
> 
> Do doja mednimin tuaj rreth ketij shkrimi ketu http://atlantisinalbania.blogspot.com/
> 
> Nuk kam kohe per momentin qe ta perkthej dhe ta hedh ne poste.
> 
> Duket interesante...po nese dukush tjeter ka hapur teme te tille me pare atehere moderatoret mund ta fshijne kete teme.
> 
> Faleminderit


po kjo është e një rëndësie të veqant, të lutem Zëri i Mirditës shkruaj së paku çfar përmban ky libër i veqant,
  të përshëndes.

----------


## medaur

Po jam i sigurte qe Atlantida ndodhet ne Shqiperi  ,gjendet ne  Aravasta  te laguna qe perkthehet nga gjuha shqipe (gegerisht +Shqiperi e mesme  ) e latinisht .
 AR---ar
A---o ne Shqiperine e mesme
vasta---(latinisht)---i madh ,i papare.

Se atje kane gjetur edhe ca monumente antike qe i perkasin nje qyteterimi te lashte qe nuk po e deshifrojne dot.

----------


## delisa

Laguna ne fakt quhet Laguna e Karavastase, sa per deshifrimin e emrit spo e bej  :pa dhembe:   :djall me brire:   :djall me brire:  


Megjithate shume i pabesueshem ky lajmi.

----------


## Kreksi

ore, keto jane BLLOGE(shkrime) ku secili mund te shkruaje çka t'ia do zemra....
neve do ishim teper te knaqur po te ishte kjo ashtu si pretendon ky autori..
do e shofim me vone se si e ku jane ata gur ...
besoje se ka zhytes edhe ne shqiperi qe te  mirren me kete zbulim....

**************************************************  ***
Edhe une pretendoje se kam zbuluar nje shkrim, ndoshta te kohes se atlantides mbi male e qe lexohet nga imazhet google earth...me shkronja latine por qe ngjajne edhe ne ato etruske apo fenikase....
tani ju mbetet juve te gjykoni;

1.koment
2.koment
3.koment
http://img506.imageshack.us/my.php?i...llage115ja.jpg

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmp5024rg.jpg

http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collage26xq.jpg

http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf68956qp.jpg

----------


## PRI-LTN

me duket mua apo ne sfondin e fotos se pare te kreksit duket nje fytyre njeriu?

----------


## BvizioN

Personalisht dhe mua me duket absurde!

Logjikisht nuk ka te beje asgje me Atlanis qe ne te vertete mund te mos kete egzistuar fare.

Ajo qe nxjerr ne pah imazhi i marre nga sateliti mund te jene thjesht rrenojat e Dyrrahut te permbytur nga ujrat.Nuk e di nese ujrat e bregut te Durresit jane eksploruar me divers qe kane expertize ne arkiologji !!

Fakti qe amfiteatri ka qene dikur ne qendren e qytetit dhe tani ndodhet ne breg tregon se gjysma e qytetit eshte mbuluar nga ujrat me kohe (rezultat i termeteve)

Do ishe teper mire sikur te punohej me teper ne kete drejtim dhe te vjen keq qe shume godina po ndertohen mbi rrenojat e Durresit te vjeter duke e varrosur pergjithmone nje pjese te evdidences se historise.

----------


## GL_Branch

Kreksi shume interesant, nga jane keto foto...ne cilen vend? ne Durres?

----------


## Kreksi

Nejse, tema eshte per Atlantiden por une se besoje se ka diç aty, e me se paku nga keto fotot ga sateliti nuk mundet askush te qes argumente sepse nuk shifet asgje, ama mbetet nje hipotez, si ajo puna e piramidave te bosnjes qe po bejne kerkime tani e disa muaje me radh...

merreni me mend se po te ishte ashtu si thoni se atlantida gjindej ne durresin tone, po  e ter bota do vinte te na vizitoje....
turiste sa te duash... Zoti e dhasht ashtu po keto fotot nuk bindin fare, duhet prova tjera me zhytje... 

...JO ne durres por ne bosnje...
tani jane zbuluar ne gjoja piramidat e bosnjes si ne Visoçica....

imazhin e keni  eksploruar per mrekulli, njashtu si e mendoja edeh une...
mirepo mbi koke apo aty ne balle(permbi hunden shifet si nje shqiponje me dy krena, ku shifen paster vetem dy krihet simetrike...
...e keni vrejtur ?

eshte interesante ky imazh se ne çdo pikpamje nga cila an ta rrotullosh del diçka e barabart me anen tjeter ne simetri totale....!
dhe aty ku eshte hunda shifet se guri nuk eshte gdhendur per te prezentue brinat e  buellit por eshte ndalur mu ne hundë, pse ?

Per çudi, kete imazh sa me shume kohe e shiqon para syve zbulon lloje lloje figurash enigmatike, te fshehura njera ne tjetren...
kete imazh e nxora ne nje faqe interneti  per piramidat e bosnjes....

Po per kete imazhi qe e kam edhe ne avantar, nuk the gjë.
çka mendon per kete, a duken si shkronja ?

----------


## PRI-LTN

Kreks, per kete e kishe fjalen? Ne fakt ashtu duket, por...

----------


## PRI-LTN

Mua nuk me duken si shkronja ato, do te ishin shume te medhaja (nje germe afersisht sa nje lagje) dhe jane te vendosura ne nje vend shume te pa pershtatshem.

----------


## Hyllien

> merreni me mend se po te ishte ashtu si thoni se atlantida gjindej ne durresin tone, po  e ter bota do vinte te na vizitoje....
> turiste sa te duash... Zoti e dhasht ashtu po keto fotot nuk bindin fare, duhet prova tjera me zhytje...


Pse o Kreks si thua... nuk kane ardhur plot keto 8000 kusur vjete ? Ta thote Lukani se kush qe Durrsi... ketu e 2000 vjet me pare.
Po ajo statuja e Bronzit qe permendet car ishte valle... nje statuje madheshtore ? Ne Durres dihet qe ka patur disa termete te medhaja, ku i fundit rreth 600 vjet me pare.

----------


## Kreksi

Ajo rreshqitje(fundosje e madhe  qe u be para mija vitesh ne tere bregdetin adriatikë me siguri me vete ka marrur edhe civilizime te  ngritura, me kete deshmon edhe Ulqini e si e dini edhe Durresi nuk eshte large nga aty...
Nuk thash "nuk ka aty asgje" une thash me keto imazhe nuk vrejta asgjë....
Duhet zhytes profesionalë e besoje se tani kjo buje qe  u be, kesaje vere do ndermirret diçka, shprersojme se do dalin rezultate te duhura....

----------


## Hyllien

Sipas studimeve, dhe un kam pare te tilla, deti Adriatik eshte nje det shume i ceket. Cuditerisht piken me te thelle e arrine tek ngushtica e Otrantos... jo tamam me e thella por nja 800 metra(me e thella sikur eshte tek 1000). Vecantia e pikes se Otrantos eshte qe bazamenti i detit bie thepisur shume shpejt ne ato nivele te ulta. Aty nuk di sa mijera vjet me pare ka ndodhur nje termet shume shume i madh, pasi eshte verifikuar qe ajo zone ka pllaka tektonike, pra ka mbihypje tokash, dhe perplasje pllakash. Nuk eshte thjehste termet por eshte me te vertete nje kataklizem apokaliptike me permasa biblike. Deti Adriatik quhet dhe ndryshe det LAGUNAR.

Bejini vet lidhjet e ngushticave tani se edhe me pak gjeografi te lashte te cunguar gjehet qarte se car ngushtice qe ajo e Otrantos.... dhe nga vje ky uji...

----------


## Tannhauser

> Sipas studimeve, dhe un kam pare te tilla, deti Adriatik eshte nje det shume i ceket. Cuditerisht piken me te thelle e arrine tek ngushtica e Otrantos... jo tamam me e thella por nja 800 metra(me e thella sikur eshte tek 1000). Vecantia e pikes se Otrantos eshte qe bazamenti i detit bie thepisur shume shpejt ne ato nivele te ulta. Aty nuk di sa mijera vjet me pare ka ndodhur nje termet shume shume i madh, pasi eshte verifikuar qe ajo zone ka pllaka tektonike, pra ka mbihypje tokash, dhe perplasje pllakash. Nuk eshte thjehste termet por eshte me te vertete nje kataklizem apokaliptike me permasa biblike. Deti Adriatik quhet dhe ndryshe det LAGUNAR.
> 
> Bejini vet lidhjet e ngushticave tani se edhe me pak gjeografi te lashte te cunguar gjehet qarte se car ngushtice qe ajo e Otrantos.... dhe nga vje ky uji...


Akoma po e kerkoni Atlantiden mer Cyclo? Po edhe sikur te kete egzistuar informacionet e vetme vijne nga Platoni i cili e thote qarte se eshte pertej Shtyllave te Herkulit. Pra pertej Giblartarit. Nuk do habitem ne qofte se ti mund ta gjesh edhe tek liqeni i Tiranes...

----------

